# Tolkien Artwork and Sketches for Sale- Galadriel- Ents- Beorn- Bilbo- Morgoth and More



## 1stvermont (Mar 20, 2021)

I purchased some artwork for a book I am writing but will have no more need of them once the book is published. I will send the original file and all rights to the pictures including rights to make a profit in any way you wish. I only reserve the right to continue to include them in any future printings of my book and for my own personal nonprofit reasons such as for use in a presentation. If anyone desires to contact the original artists for more work to be done I will gladly give you contact info they were great to work with. More work will be coming soon. Here is Galadriel crashing down Dol Guldur


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 20, 2021)

Skecthes avalible in light and dark shades.



Radagast visting beron at his homsetead




Shepards of the forest ambushing Dwarves After the sacking of Doriath.





Bilbo at Bag End


6-foot soldier, Average 11-foot African male Elephant, and 15-foot Mumakil for scale.








The Balrog


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 20, 2021)

Morgoth vs Fingolfin, the final product will not include the "fiverr" or the lines.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 21, 2021)

Some nice work there!


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 21, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Some nice work there!



Yes I think they are good. I have more that are very, very, very good, but I do not have rights to sell them just to use them for the book.


----------



## Denise Winebrenner (May 19, 2021)

Your work looks very beautiful and is also very high quality. What graphic design tools or apps have you used? I really like it, I would like to try to create some illustrations and make some visuals for the characters the way I see them.


----------



## 1stvermont (May 19, 2021)

Denise Winebrenner said:


> Your work looks very beautiful and is also very high quality. What graphic design tools or apps have you used? I really like it, I would like to try to create some illustrations and make some visuals for the characters the way I see them.



I paid various artists to do them I am still in touch with them if you have a specific drawing you wanted to know about.


----------

